# Long shot - any got any steelies lying about they don't want?



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That would fit my Mk2 Leon 5x112 I think. Preparing for winter and I'm close to just getting winter tyres for the leon. I'm getting quoted £115+ for a set of 4 steel wheels. 

Even on ebay they are not cheap!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You wont get them any cheaper mate. 

I have 4 5X112 steel wheels i painted them black paid £100 for them in February.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

the price folk are charging for steel wheels on ebay are a joke, so are the prices wanted for basic old crappy 15" ford wheels


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> You wont get them any cheaper mate.
> 
> I have 4 5X112 steel wheels i painted them black paid £100 for them in February.


Ken like, it's bloody steep if you ask me! Hoping one of our members comes through for a better deal!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

prices shot up recently, last year I picked up a set of 4 16" alloys to fit my BM for £30 inc tyres - 3 of them were still legal.

Been looking last night for my brother, same wheels were going for £100+ without any tyres!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Thought of a trip to your local scrapyard?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

That's not a bad price at all mate. Think if you had a bump in the winter it'd cost you a lot more than your steelies and winter tyres


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

kasman said:


> Thought of a trip to your local scrapyard?


Thats something I need to have another look at, there's not really any reputable ones near me that I know of and I don't have time at the minute to go and haggle.


----------



## burnett (Jul 24, 2011)

i have got a set off 4 golf + alloys with toyo snow tyres £300 5x112


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Take a look of mytyres, they're doing steel and winter tyre packages....and Very competitive!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

burnett said:


> i have got a set off 4 golf + alloys with toyo snow tyres £300 5x112


Whats the tread on these like mate?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony i shoulda said Sports car breakers at Newbridge Edinburgh has a rake of steel wheels but its a case of hunting about the junk thats there.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol sports car breakers is a nightmare to find anything ive been after :lol:


----------



## burnett (Jul 24, 2011)

will get depth gauge tomorrow and let you no


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

some cheap alloys knocking around on ebay, or stick space savers on !


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Deeg said:


> prices shot up recently, last year I picked up a set of 4 16" alloys to fit my BM for £30 inc tyres - 3 of them were still legal.
> 
> Been looking last night for my brother, same wheels were going for £100+ without any tyres!


Deeg

There were a set of BMW 16s with winter tyres on Gumtree the other day, in Aberdeen. Think they were about 160. May be sold now, but worth a look?


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

cotter said:


> Deeg
> 
> There were a set of BMW 16s with winter tyres on Gumtree the other day, in Aberdeen. Think they were about 160. May be sold now, but worth a look?


Cheer's just had a quick look and a few sets to choose from, forwarded the links to my bro.

Cheers for the heads up:thumb:, dont know why I never thought of Gumtree in the first place


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

give my mates at GH WHEELS AND TYRES A RING there in HILLINGTON they usually have spare steelies for sale.tell them stuart with the mk1 convertible golf sent you.

01418101717


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

robtech said:


> give my mates at GH WHEELS AND TYRES A RING there in HILLINGTON they usually have spare steelies for sale.tell them stuart with the mk1 convertible golf sent you.
> 
> 01418101717


Ah good old Gordon Hazelton :thumb: Forgot about them.


----------



## burnett (Jul 24, 2011)

hi 2 of the wheels have 6 mm tred and 2 have 4mm will get some pics up once thay download


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Sounds interesting, you based in scotland?

Also how come your selling them and which toyo tyres is it? I could be tempted!


----------



## burnett (Jul 24, 2011)

yes i am in Aberdeenshire i had them on a golf gti now sold the car and wont fit new car that are toyo snowprox

wood be willing to met you have way at Perth is you wonted then at asking price


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

robtech said:


> give my mates at GH WHEELS AND TYRES A RING there in HILLINGTON they usually have spare steelies for sale.tell them stuart with the mk1 convertible golf sent you.
> 
> 01418101717


Rang them this morning, he said 60quid for steelies I hope by that he meant a set of 4 lol. He said he'll try to better the price of the tyres too. Failing that I'll order some and get them to fit them when I get the steelies.

Reckon I'll get fully wintered up for around £370 which would be ideal!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

That's a good offer Burnett but still that little to far for me. If I hadnt changed jobs I would have taken them as I used to be in Aberdeen a lot.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ordered uo the tyres, snowtrac 3. £274 delivered.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Ordered uo the tyres, snowtrac 3. £274 delivered.


205 55 16?? were from mate?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Afraid not, going to get steels, it's too much of a hassle swapping other tyres off alloys then back on. Plus 15s are £30 each cheaper than the 16s!


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

If I'd seen this I could have picked them up for you from Aberdeen. I'm guessing it's too late now?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Incredible Detail said:


> If I'd seen this I could have picked them up for you from Aberdeen. I'm guessing it's too late now?


Thanks for the offer but I'm afraid I've ordered now.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Ordered uo the tyres, snowtrac 3. £274 delivered.


Just out of interest where did you order them from?

I'm looking to get my winter rubber this month as well.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Got them here http://www.tyres-pneus-online.co.uk...1,T.html?partnerDomain=GooglePS-UK&xtor=AD-47


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

great to hear you managed to get the steelies.yea 60 for 4 sounds about spot on.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Cheers, haven't got them yet but he says he has them. I'll head down when I've got the tyres and get them to fit the tyres too. Bet it won't snow now lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Back to the winter tyre search, I've had to cancel that one as they wouldn't accept my utility bill and I don't have one with my name on it for this address that falls within their remit.

They wouldn't accept my mums virgin bill...

So if I re-order they want payment by bank transfer - how safe is that?

Edit nevermind:

Reordered from tyremen.co.uk for £272.

My local garage wanted £59+VAT per tyre so made a slight saving here, well enough to pay for fitting. Hopefully htese arrive no hassle because that was a pain. Now need to wait on pneu-tyres refund... why on earth they take payment first is beyond me.


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Sounded a bit dodgy that, why would a tyre place need your utility bill??

On the look out for some winter wheels too, better to be prepared especially after last year.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

koi said:


> Sounded a bit dodgy that, why would a tyre place need your utility bill??
> 
> On the look out for some winter wheels too, better to be prepared especially after last year.


I wasn't keen but reading around it's standard practice. Nevermind eh oredered up anyways.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If you asked for Clio wheels I have 4 with Michilin Tyres that are free subject to collection


----------

